# Predator project



## RedBeard (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm just about done with my Star Wars Boba Fett and Shoretrooper costumes, and am ready to start something else. I'm a huge fan of the Predator series and want to do something unique. I have a Scott Marshall mask lined up, and I want to make the mandables open and close if possible. Has anyone thought of this or worked it out? Pretty much everyone with these costumes, just leaves them static...unfortunately I'm one that colors outside the lines and wants it better. Any ideas?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

